# Seiko Samurai - Faked?



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to ask what might be a simple question. I'm interested in buying a Seiko Samurai and I was just wondering if anyone had ever heard of fake versions? I know there have been some limited edition versions and these tend to attract the cheap reproductions.

If in most peoples opinion it has never been copied it would make my internet search a little easier.

Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you can never discount there being a few frankenseiko's about....but if you want to share where yout buying from (without posting a direct link) we'll see you alright


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> you can never discount there being a few frankenseiko's about....but if you want to share where yout buying from (without posting a direct link) we'll see you alright


It's actually a UK seller on the bay. They have 0ver 2,000 feedback, but the price just seems too good!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SkinnyDogg said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > you can never discount there being a few frankenseiko's about....but if you want to share where yout buying from (without posting a direct link) we'll see you alright
> ...


mmmm email me at [email protected] with the link skinnydogg.....and it depends on what you say is cheap


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

forgot to mention....welcome to :rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Otherwise post the auction number


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Otherwise post the auction number


Hello.

Mrteatime has provided me with the info that I needed.

Thanks for all the help.

SkinnyDogg.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So is it a fake


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

PhilM said:


> So is it a fake


Yeh, come on, not fair! We like the fakes to be outed. Homages, on the other hand...

La la la , la la la, I'm not listening :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash: 

(Can't believe the MM thread on the Military board is running at more than 150 responses. What am I saying? Of course I can :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> So is it a fake


its pukka


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well good luck with the bay, hope to see see it soon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well good luck with the bay, hope to see see it soon


skinnydogg emailed me back.....he's bought it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I hope you called it right


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Well I hope you called it right


I'll let you know! I'll drop a pic on the the site once it arrives.

Cheers.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good man :thumbsup:

We love photo's here


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well good luck with the bay, hope to see see it soon
> ...


Good ,Lad.Lets see then :huh:


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


OK. I took the plunge and it's arrived in mega quick time:





































Apologies for the pictures. Never taken any of a watch before!

I'm definately not an expert, but it seems good to me?

Any comments appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

well done skinny !! you are in safe hands with these guys helping you out , the watch looks really good and at a good price to by the sounds of things hope its one of many and look forward to reading about more of your finds , enjoy norfolkngood p.s your pictures are far better than the ones i take !


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done looks great to me :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, but ANY watch can be replicated (aka faked). I recently saw a replica of a certain Timex watch offered on the internet for USD208 while the genuine article sells at a local retailer for USD34. That's an extreme example, but IMHO the only protection against fakes is purchasing from a AD or being knowledgeable enough about your watch of interest to spot a fake when you see it.


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

So do we think that it look slike the genuine article? I always get a bit paranoid if I think I've got a good deal!

It seems chunky and well made, but I don't know how good these replicas can be.

Thanks.


----------



## little_w (May 2, 2009)

come on, skinnnydog, share the joy! who was the seller? i'm always on lookout for black dial samurais!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good mate, hope your pleased with it i know i would be.

Killer question though how cheap was it h34r:


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

I'm would like to see a "fake" seiko thread so others can learn. tried to start one last year on TZ but that place seems to be a fraction "old peoples home" the last few months !!

I know that 27 years ago i was able to buy many top seiko divers fakes in HK and they where all using good parts.

Anyone have a link to a good thread showing info on how to spot the latest seiko fakes etc ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

London luke said:


> I'm would like to see a "fake" seiko thread so others can learn. tried to start one last year on TZ but that place seems to be a fraction "old peoples home" the last few months !!
> 
> I know that 27 years ago i was able to buy many top seiko divers fakes in HK and they where all using good parts.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a good thread showing info on how to spot the latest seiko fakes etc ?


There was a fake Orange Monster :blink: at the watch fair last weekend. The dealer openly said it was a fake. You would think they would not bother faking such watches but the do :cry2:

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

London luke said:


> I'm would like to see a "fake" seiko thread so others can learn. tried to start one last year on TZ but that place seems to be a fraction "old peoples home" the last few months !!
> 
> I know that 27 years ago i was able to buy many top seiko divers fakes in HK and they where all using good parts.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a good thread showing info on how to spot the latest seiko fakes etc ?


hi luke...welcome to rlt dude.....have a look over at the scwf site and wus....think theres a sticky on fake seiko's


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> Killer question though how cheap was it h34r:


very....he pm'd me the link to the buy it now price for it....i nearly pm'd him back and said it was a fake and leave it alone! :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Will have to look at getting one of these again once the wedding is out of the way


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

MIKE said:


> London luke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm would like to see a "fake" seiko thread so others can learn. tried to start one last year on TZ but that place seems to be a fraction "old peoples home" the last few months !!
> ...


I bet the fake runs longer than my genuine Seiko OM has - only lasted 4 1/2 months :cry2: Seiko UK won't do anything since I got it from a US website - wanted to charge me the standard 'service charge' of Â£85 :blink: and then see if any other parts needed replacing which would be extra







WOW customer service and their waranty people don't seem to want to know either!

If you can get a Rolex 'hommage' from Thailand for Â£20 - it seems like a good deal when brand new watches from the manufacturer are supported so poorly!

I love that Orange Samuri though - I did look at a few before I 'invested' :lol: in my new 'genuine' OM - but they were generally just out of my price range - or gone before I got there :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Graphite: That's a shame to hear about your OM, if it's less than 12 months old I would try and take it up with the retailer in the US as it should have come with at least a 12 month warranty :blink:


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Graphite: That's a shame to hear about your OM, if it's less than 12 months old I would try and take it up with the retailer in the US as it should have come with at least a 12 month warranty :blink:


Thanks for the sympathy... 

It's got a *5 year *warranty in the US :blink: but the postage cost is ~ Â£30 each way and 'world of watches' aren't exactly rushing to ensure my customer satisfaction in that department either - see my other thread :cry2: I've just sent them another email - copied to everyone I can think of! LOL :lol: But it's a bit tricky with them being in the US... :huh:


----------

